# Leaf Plus controller



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

Does anyone know if there are controllers available for the 2019 160kw motor?


----------



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

DrGee said:


> Does anyone know if there are controllers available for the 2019 160kw motor?


C'mon guys - throw me a bone here... 😁
I believe there are quite a few hacks for the the now old and well used Nissan leaf gen 1 & even gen 2 motors. Surely someone is working on a hack for the gen 3?


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

It's not really my thing, but you might want to check this thread at over at openinverter. It's the only thing I've seen.


Nissan Leaf Gen3 inverter - openinverter forum


----------



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

puddleglum said:


> It's not really my thing, but you might want to check this thread at over at openinverter. It's the only thing I've seen.
> 
> 
> Nissan Leaf Gen3 inverter - openinverter forum


Fantastic resource Puddleglum!. I'll see how much I can get from them over there. It looks like a work in progress..


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

Does the Thunderstruck controller not work with the 2019 inverter...? I thought the motor was the same as previous years. It's probably worth sending them an email to see what their plans are.


----------

